# Wireless issue with Intel agn driver [SOLVED]

## bnbrown52

i new to gentoo and i am having trouble activating the wireless on my laptop.  I am using an HP elitebook 8440p and it has the Intel Advanced-N 6200 AGN wireless device.  

when i run 'wpa_supplicant start' , it fails with the following error:

```

worklappy linux # /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

Could not set interface wlan0 flags: Unknown error 132

Failed to initialize driver interface

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

 * Failed to start wpa_supplicant                                                        [ !! ]

 * ERROR: wpa_supplicant failed to start

```

this is my wpa_supplicant config:

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

#wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dmadwifi"

```

dmesg | grep -i iwl

```
worklappy linux # dmesg | grep -i iwl

[    1.336383] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:

[    1.337091] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2010 Intel Corporation

[    1.337514] iwlagn 0000:44:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.337913] iwlagn 0000:44:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.337935] iwlagn 0000:44:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6200 AGN, REV=0x74

[    1.348567] iwlagn 0000:44:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x436, CALIB=0x6

[    1.348970] iwlagn 0000:44:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

[    1.349791] iwlagn 0000:44:00.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.527882] iwlagn 0000:44:00.0: RF_KILL bit toggled to disable radio.

[    8.952067] iwlagn 0000:44:00.0: loaded firmware version 9.221.4.1 build 25532

[    8.953566] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[   13.379352] iwlagn 0000:44:00.0: RF_KILL bit toggled to enable radio.

[   16.652242] iwlagn 0000:44:00.0: RF_KILL bit toggled to disable radio.

```

Last edited by bnbrown52 on Tue Mar 22, 2011 2:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

first thing that immediately jumps out at me:

```

[   16.652242] iwlagn 0000:44:00.0: RF_KILL bit toggled to disable radio. 

```

might merge the "rfkill" package, and do an "rfkill unblock all"

...unless of course just hitting the little toggle button on your laptop happens to do the trick. 

Not sure if that's the root cause,  but it's certainly not going to help matters.

----------

## albright

One thing to check is RFKILL in the kernel - for my 

thinkpad x300 I had to  *disable* RFKILL.

----------

## d2_racing

Yep, me too with my Thinkpad T60P.

----------

## bnbrown52

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> first thing that immediately jumps out at me:
> 
> ```
> 
> [   16.652242] iwlagn 0000:44:00.0: RF_KILL bit toggled to disable radio. 
> ...

 

Thanks for the quick responses!  I found out that this model laptop will hard block the wireless as long as a physical network connection (eth0) is established.  Once eth0 was disconnected wpa_supplicant started working.

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

